# Better to see ??



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

I have made a couple of the plastic tub type cages as new homes for our new editions but, I do wonder if it would still be better for them to live in tanks or cages that they can actually see out of. Do you find it makes any difference to your mice ?? I am thinking it would make them less spooky and it would just be a nicer environment for them in the glass vivarium type cages. What do you think ??


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Somebody suggested that mice from enclosed wooden boxes might be edgier, but I don't know about plastic tubs. Mine are semi opaque, but I cut and mesh a vent slot in the side too, so they can peek out.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I am starting to make my plastic tubs and the first one was clear, but I don't like it as much because it lets in alot of light. The one I am making now is grey, but the side I cut out and also the top to put wire mesh and it looks a lot nicer


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We have all clear tubs, all of our mice are pretty chilled and don't scare that easy.

We have never tried using anything but clear so i cant comment on which is better. Sorry :?


----------

